# I don't know why I'm embarrased but here's the situation....



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

First of all I have to say I had a male Lhasa Apso who was not neutered and I never saw him have an erection and honestly, I didn't really know what I was suppose to see.

So, now I have Kirby and at 3 mons of age he began humping his stuffed puppy he sleeps with in his crate, whom I now refer to as his "cell mate".
Then about a month ago he got his first erection and I was sitting there in shock as I never saw anything that big come out of a dog that small. So, he did his thing and everything went back to normal.

Now I guess as his hair grew back in after being groomed and he got hairy down there when he got his next erection it would not retract all the way because the outer part kind of rolled inside and the hair was inside. After a couple of hours I put lots of cold water on it and tried to get it situated and that was ok.

Today, he got a huge erection and after he was done with his cell mate he still had about an inch of it hanging out. I left him alone and figured he'd settle down and things would go back where they should be.....NOPE....2 hours later and he's still hanging out. So, I did some research and using vassoline was advised....using an ice cold wash cloth was advised. It took me holding this wash cloth there for a good 15 mins before it went down and then I still needed to get the outer skin completely unrolled and get the hairs out from inside (I did a lot of praying during this) and finally 4 hours later his weapon is safely back in it's holster.

I have removed the stuffed animal who is the only thing that excites him and I will be calling the Vet about checking him out for anything wrong that would cause these prolonged unretractable erections. I know I haven't given him any viagra :HistericalSmiley:.

Does anyone have any stories like these they'd like to share, so I won't feel so weird :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked: You sure you didn't slip some Viagra into Kirby's food? :HistericalSmiley: I love the cellmate reference. :smrofl: Never had this issue happen with Tyler but do remember an extensive post on it. Maybe this will help.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/104445-might-emergency-penis-question.html


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Sue,

Thank you so much for the link to the thread about this topic, I was beginning to think I was the only one since I couldn't find any threads on the subject.

I definitely didn't slip him any viagra but I was beginning to wonder. :blush:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Cellmate thats hysterical . Never had the same problem but Baci does have a bear that he probably humps every night and is not shy about it..Must be his Malta blood:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, cellmate, lol!!!

You are most definitely not alone! It is quite normal for the shaft to not fully retract, as their hair usually gets in the way, and if the outer skin or shaft is dry it can get stuck. Any time Preston would have this happen, I would have to manually help it back in (eww). You did the best thing in removing his toy so you likely won't see this happen again unless he picks out a new "buddy".


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> OMG, cellmate, lol!!!
> 
> You are most definitely not alone! It is quite normal for the shaft to not fully retract, as their hair usually gets in the way, and if the outer skin or shaft is dry it can get stuck. Any time Preston would have this happen, I would have to manually help it back in (eww). You did the best thing in removing his toy so you likely won't see this happen again unless he picks out a new "buddy".


It's really good to know I'm not alone!!!! Are Maltese known for being a well endowed breed? The first time he got an erection I must have been sitting there in a state of shock for a good 10 minutes or so. I mean the thing is HUGE, not at all in proportion to the dog. I can't believe I'm talking about this:blush::blush::blush:

He is scheduled to get neutered the 24th, I do hope that calms him down a bit. He's very high energy. Either I'm getting way too old and tired or I just do not remember having so much going on with any puppy I ever had in the past. I do love him a million bunches and I know this puppy stage will pass, thank God!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:lol , he put his weapon safely in his holster ..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Removing the offending thing is the only thing you could do ! Make sure you don't buy another toy that he would like to hump.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Guess that's why I've always only had female housedogs LOL......that sounds like a tough thing to overcome, wonder if the hair in that area, was kept shorter...just grasping here since I've never experienced that


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dont feel alone in your strange situation. My Pappillon had bladder surgery this sumber to remove bladder stones. Some of the nerves and muscles were damaged. So now he can not retract his penis. It hangs out all day. I have to lube it up with KY Jelly and push it back in.WOW:w00t: Never though I would have to do that in my life. There is always a bottle of KY sitting around my house. I forget about it until people come over and see it. Then the strange looks begin. They must think we are one kinky house:blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Henry's did that when I would get home from work.

I kept that "area" shaved, but it would still take a few minutes to go away.

I wasn't able to put a belly-band on him, right away, as it was tender.

It is not good for "it" to stay out. It's dangerous. Henry's was only out a few minutes, and not stuck by hair, which would not release it. Cut the hair, and keep an eye out. Make sure it wasn't just the hair, and possibly an underlying problem.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This happens to us on about a monthly basis. Hunter doesn't have a lot of toys that he likes so we have not taken away his girlfriend. He doesn't hump anything but this one toy and its a natural behavior so I'm ok with it. When it gets stuck - we just fix it :blush:. I do not use any products to assist, just cold water.

We keep the area shaved like Deb said. That has two benefits (1) it doesn't get stuck and (2) it doesn't collect dried pee and start to smell


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

aubie1996 said:


> Dont feel alone in your strange situation. My Pappillon had bladder surgery this sumber to remove bladder stones. Some of the nerves and muscles were damaged. So now he can not retract his penis. It hangs out all day. I have to lube it up with KY Jelly and push it back in.WOW:w00t: Never though I would have to do that in my life. There is always a bottle of KY sitting around my house. I forget about it until people come over and see it. Then the strange looks begin. They must think we are one kinky house:blush:


My late Maltese, Spunky, had that problem after his bladder stone surgery, but it was due to post-operative swelling, not nerve or muscle damage. Yep, on vets' advice I had to apply the KY to keep his tissues from drying out. The problem went away after he was fully recovered from the surgery, maybe a couple weeks? But I also had to clean him off as he collected lint there.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked::new_shocked: You sure you didn't slip some Viagra into Kirby's food? :HistericalSmiley: I love the cellmate reference. :smrofl: Never had this issue happen with Tyler but do remember an extensive post on it. Maybe this will help.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/104445-might-emergency-penis-question.html


I'm so glad you referenced Poppy here .. as I too was embarrassed and freaked out. :w00t:

But, that has now sorta changed. Once Poppy was neutered he still humped, but he now just humps right before bedtime when he's trying to get some energy out. He now takes care of it himself ... without our help. :HistericalSmiley:

I do still keep his belly and penis shaved down, because the hairs down there did make it stay stuck out.

And now here we are all again, talking about stuck penises. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Having them fixed does not always solve the problem. They still will hump but removing the stuffed animal should solve the problem. I had a little Yorkie that loved his "cellmate" too and when I took it away, he never had a problem and he had been neutered!!! :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha i was shocked at the size at first too

paddy used to have a snowman toy that he used to love to hump too. i felt bad because he loved it sooo much, but i decided i couldn't deal with it anymore, and threw it away. 

no problems ever since! :thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

tygrr_lily said:


> haha i was shocked at the size at first too
> 
> paddy used to have a snowman toy that he used to love to hump too. i felt bad because he loved it sooo much, but i decided i couldn't deal with it anymore, and threw it away.
> 
> no problems ever since! :thumbsup:


OMG ... I need that tea cup with the monkey on it!!! Can you tell me where you got it?

Poppy's nickname is Monkey, and his favorite hump toy is a big monkey!!

HUGz! Jules


----------

